# HELP! springer spaniel eats EVERYTHING



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all,

Can any of you lovely animal lovers give me some advice for a 5 and a half month old pup who will eat anything and everything from flowers, weeds, mud, sticks, sweet wrappers, bugs, plastic and yes, even his own doodoo's.  It pains me to know that he has swallowed them too (well some of them).  If I see him picking something up, I will try to retrieve it, but he's now learnt to quickly gulp it before I've even got my hand in his mouth to pull out what ever it is he's eating .

He's definitely not an underfed dog as he's still on 3 meals a day. If anything, his meals have to be reduced slightly. He has lots of doggy toys and chews and gets 3 walks a day!

It's driving me mad!:confused1:

x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a simular thing with mine at 6 months, we ended up muzzling up while we taught him leave. Can't offer to much advice as I'm getting upset typing this.

PLEASE PLEASE don't let him swallow any plastic, it was the death of mine who got twisted gut. He had surgery but then later tumours were found and sadly they re-twisted his gut and he was placed to sleep.

I have heard of plastic being linked to cancer, cna't ind it just yet but really wish you the best of luck.


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus (Apr 27, 2010)

Awww that's really sad hun.  Now I'm really worried......... I think getting a muzzle for the time being is a bloody good idea though. Looks like I'm making a trip to Pets at home tonight then.  

Thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

For this heat use a Basket muzzle. It worked for me to use while I trained him to leave things and for many years he did till October he ate some plastic 

Good luck x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Might be an idea to make sure he is wormed for lung worm, he must be picking up some slugs with the rubbish


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

You're probably already doing this but fill some kongs with food you actually want him to eat provide lots of things to chew that are safe - old socks, chew sticks, toys of different textures. 

Check his food - is it well balanced. Sometimes dogs eat their own poo if their diet is missing something.

Consider crating if you have to leave him.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Just to add - Basket muzzle is a good idea however this wont solve the problem.Yes use the muzzle for his own safety but you must try and resolve/get to the bottom of the problem- also be careful when he is around other dogs as with the muzzle on he wont be able to protect himself.
It may just be a phase he is going through albeit not a good one!But when you are taking things off him dont make a fuss of him - eg high pitched voice and talking to him - if your are going to say anything say LEAVE or NO.He may be doing it for attention as every time he 'finds' something you are going to him and taking it off him.Springers are very inquisitive and are usually always 'looking' for things so in a way he is showing normal behaviour but 'looking' for the wrong things!
Just read Alauns post too ....socks probably not the best idea for pup that is prone to eating everything!Most of the time they dont come out the end!


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus (Apr 27, 2010)

dinks said:


> It may just be a phase he is going through albeit not a good one!QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for your advice peeps, it's much appreciated. When you say, "a phase" would this be a normal puppy thing? Do most pups do this? :001_unsure:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

dinks said:


> Just to add - Basket muzzle is a good idea however this wont solve the problem.Yes use the muzzle for his own safety but you must try and resolve/get to the bottom of the problem- also be careful when he is around other dogs as with the muzzle on he wont be able to protect himself.
> It may just be a phase he is going through albeit not a good one!But when you are taking things off him dont make a fuss of him - eg high pitched voice and talking to him - if your are going to say anything say LEAVE or NO.He may be doing it for attention as every time he 'finds' something you are going to him and taking it off him.Springers are very inquisitive and are usually always 'looking' for things so in a way he is showing normal behaviour but 'looking' for the wrong things!
> Just read Alauns post too ....socks probably not the best idea for pup that is prone to eating everything!Most of the time they dont come out the end!


Just too add, Yes the muzzle is not a quick fix but provides as tool/temporary use while you train the dog to leave items alone.

It might be a phase, but it's still important to teach him not to pick things up as you know it was fatal for my springer who decided his training didn't count at 4 years of age.

Although I do not agree that it's an attention thing, dog's don't eat things for attention they steal and show you they've stolen it for attention.

I find the way it helps is a dropping food bits on the floor and giving a stern leave it and remove him from it, but if he leaves it then give him high praise and treat him, never let him have it off the floor.

I now never let my dogs have food dropped on the floor, if I want to give it to them i'll pick it up and either place it in their bowls or give it to them from my hand. It's worked well with Maya and is working on Rusty.

I wish you luck still, a friend of mine found a spray collar worked on her retriever. I think each person find their own methods.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

dinks said:


> Just read Alauns post too ....socks probably not the best idea for pup that is prone to eating everything!Most of the time they dont come out the end!


Sorry I should have elaborated but was half asleep at that time of day - I meant make a sock monster 0 lots of old socks stuffed inside another and tied firmly. My pups are at the eating everything stage but so far their sock monsters have proved popular and none have been destroyed.


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus (Apr 27, 2010)

alaun said:


> sock monster 0 lots of old socks stuffed inside another and tied firmly.


That's a good idea :idea: as I have plenty of odd socks stuffed in a bag somewhere :lol: Finally...... A purpose for odd socks hehe.

I went out and bought a muzzle the other day as suggested by springerhusky, just for when he goes out in the garden. Will he keep it on??? :nonod: hahahaha, but I suppose that's another form of distraction.

Over the last few days I have been really hot on the 'leave' command with lots of treats and prays - so far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

TheJockess_&_WeeAngus said:


> That's a good idea :idea: as I have plenty of odd socks stuffed in a bag somewhere :lol: Finally...... A purpose for odd socks hehe.
> 
> I went out and bought a muzzle the other day as suggested by springerhusky, just for when he goes out in the garden. Will he keep it on??? :nonod: hahahaha, but I suppose that's another form of distraction.
> 
> Over the last few days I have been really hot on the 'leave' command with lots of treats and prays - so far so good. :thumbsup:


I used to shove a treat in the muzzle to get 'em used to it :lol: Maya still sulks when she has her's on. :lol:

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

see these videos for how to introduce the muzzle HAPPILY 

YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader 
this is a GL, but same idea...

YouTube - Muzzle Training 
thats a basket muzzle...


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

alaun said:


> Sorry I should have elaborated but was half asleep at that time of day - I meant make a sock monster 0 lots of old socks stuffed inside another and tied firmly. My pups are at the eating everything stage but so far their sock monsters have proved popular and none have been destroyed.


Sock monsters!:lol:
That made me laugh what a great name lol!


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com (May 6, 2009)

Hi there,
I know its not a great comfort right now, but my springer did just the same and he did grow out of it. His favorite was tights, and we had to take him to the vet to induce vomiting to get it out.

The muzzling and training advice that have been posted soudn good though.

Good luck
Anna


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus (Apr 27, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> see these videos for how to introduce the muzzle HAPPILY
> 
> YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader
> this is a GL, but same idea...
> ...


Thank for these links, they were most helpful, I found myself clicking on a lot of them. :thumbup:


----------



## TheJockess_&_WeeAngus (Apr 27, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> see these videos for how to introduce the muzzle HAPPILY
> 
> YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader
> this is a GL, but same idea...
> ...


Thanks for these links, they are most helpful. I found myself clicking on a lot of them! :thumbup:



lovespringerspaniels.com said:


> Hi there,
> I know its not a great comfort right now, but my springer did just the same and he did grow out of it. His favorite was tights, and we had to take him to the vet to induce vomiting to get it out.
> 
> The muzzling and training advice that have been posted soudn good though.
> ...


I'm so glad mine isn't the only one then, I was beginning to think I was a useless dog owner as no-one answered my question - "Is this a normal puppy thing?". Thanks, I just hope with using the muzzle out in the garden and a bit of guidance that'll he'll grow out of it. 

Thank you all for your kind advice. It's much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

TheJockess_&_WeeAngus said:


> Thank for these links, they were most helpful, I found myself clicking on a lot of them. :thumbup:


U are very welcome, hun!  hope that he improves quickly, i know its a worry. 
--- terry


----------

